# tis me. once again.



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

c&c as always


----------



## Roger (Dec 18, 2007)

are you feeling a little dead lately? It reminds me of a close-up of a body washed up on the beach....interesting shot.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 18, 2007)

Not a big fan of "look I'm kind of screw up right now" shots, but it would help if you show more of your face.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

Roger said:


> are you feeling a little dead lately? It reminds me of a close-up of a body washed up on the beach....interesting shot.


 

since you put it that way, i can totally see that. and i always feel dead, roger. 


photoron - i dont get your post. if you mean "look im a screw up" picture. then, i dont think im a screw up, i kind of this im the ish. i was experimenting with baby oil and this is the feeling i got when i put it on. and one of the few shots i was pleased with. i cant help if thats the feeling that is portrayed in my eyes. and if you meant my pictures are screw ups, then im sorry my pictures suck.



either way, critique is appriciated. keep the comments coming.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 18, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> photoron - i dont get your post. if you mean "look im a screw up" picture. then, i dont think im a screw up, i kind of this im the ish. i was experimenting with baby oil and this is the feeling i got when i put it on. and one of the few shots i was pleased with. i cant help if thats the feeling that is portrayed in my eyes. and if you meant my pictures are screw ups, then im sorry my pictures suck.


I meant the former. I'm don't want to come off as douchebag, not that often anyway. 

But for the shot, in my opinion it is better done up right but with the same look on your eyes. You don't need to be way down on the floor to look sad or portray any other kind of extreme emotion. And make sure your hair doesn't obstruct the viewer from seeing your eyes too much. 

I'm looking forward to the reshoot if you are willing.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

i took a whole bunch, most werent on the floor i happened to like that the best. i liked the hair in the way, but i see your point. as for a reshoot? i dont know about all that. that was pretty messy. maybe one day when im real bored hahaha


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

you need to stop with the "teaser" shots lol


----------



## STMel03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Kind of hard to find the eyes...am I the only one who thinks it might be a good shot to color back in the eyes?


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 18, 2007)

i also had a hard time finding your eyes and an even harder time seeing they were open. i actually thought your head was facing the other direction. so yes. color would have been helpful for me. 

from the other pictures ive seen of you, your eyes are stunning. dont cover them and certainly shoot them in color.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the advice. i see what you mean. 







i like that one a lot better. what about you guys?


----------



## dpolston (Dec 18, 2007)

for once... I'm not crazy about this one. I really don't like the selective eye color in this b&w. I can't quite put my finger on it but I think I'd like to see more of the face and upper body and less of the hair in the face thing. To me the hair distracts from this shot. I almost had to look twice to see what it was.

as always... just an opinion, art is subjective to those who see it.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

> I was experimenting with baby oil


Ha, I have not done that since I was a kid!

I think the image is kinda sexy, so much is left to the viewer's imagination...  I also got washed up on the beach, or some sort of victim hood..  but that again is up to the viewer - so I'm going with evocative.

-Shea


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> Ha, I have not done that since I was a kid!
> 
> I think the image is kinda sexy, so much is left to the viewer's imagination... I also got washed up on the beach, or some sort of victim hood.. but that again is up to the viewer - so I'm going with evocative.
> 
> -Shea


 
thanks! i was going for more of a timid sexy and i really wanted to focus on my face. but i can see where i sort of look like a victim. i like how my hair is completly covering my mouth and partially my eyes.  i think the more i look at it the more its growing on me. i just wanted to play up the glisteny effect from the oil. my hair isnt wet that is all oil. and you cant tell from this picture but i had black eyeshadow all around my eyes. anyway, i had fun shooting this nonetheless. but keep them comments coming!


----------



## phakimata (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the image would have been a little better if it was a little less cropped, as well as that her left eye was more visible, and not blocked with hair. That would have taken away the fact that now she looks a little drunk or something like that.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

"she" is me


----------



## phakimata (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sorry about that. With such a crop it's hard to tell.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

there is the original. do with it whatever you want


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2007)

One eye should be clearly evident, which means it would be the left eye since the right eye is in shadow.  Having hair across the face is okay, by I want see the soul behind the image.

The wet look can be quite sexy.  However it should not be applied to the face as quite evident in the color shot.  It glistens the skin and produces high relection which is not sexy.  If using on-camera flash, try alternative lighting as it is too harsh or tone it down to 1/128 if possible with a longer shutter speed.  

Also, what was your settings?  This would be another area to adjustments to get the mood you are after.

Great idea, but I think you can do better.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 18, 2007)

the color is much better. and you could defintly re do it with much more "sex appeal" if you just re position your hair and so there isnt any on the left (really distracts me) and have it so you can see down your body more, so that your neck and maybe upper torso are in the shot.

good idea though


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont remeber my settings. i played around with a whole bunch i happened to like this one the best. i originally wasnt going for sexiness but mysterious-ness. but i guess thats for the public to decide


----------



## noob873 (Dec 18, 2007)

I actually really like the idea of the shot.  Only thing is how when looking at it I keep looking for your eyes, its not really obvious where they are.
Put just a little less hair infront of your face and it would be better.
It also seems like it is focused on your hair thats more near your mouth instead of being focused on your eyes (where I feel it should be focused on).


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

i feel you. maybe ill do a reshootthis weekend.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 19, 2007)

You should definitely do a reshoot. It's not a bad idea, it was just executed poorly, i.e. it was cropped too close, the composition isn't fantastic (related to the too close of crop), and the face is just too obstructed, even for this kind of shot.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 19, 2007)

this weeked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bahhh =0


----------



## cameramike (Dec 19, 2007)

glad to hear your going to reshoot !


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 19, 2007)

maybe ill do it tonight =0!!!!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 20, 2007)

okay well i wasnt going to reshoot this one i was just going to move on but i didnt want to disapoint my fans. (joking of course) these are the 3 half decent ones. im having mixed feelings. tell me what you guys think. one second ill think they rule then the next ill think they are totally lame. are they better than my first attempt? 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sorry so big but they simply dont look good small. well im off to shower cuz i feel disgusting after this but please tell me what you think!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 20, 2007)

.............or not


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 20, 2007)

i don't like the reshoot. too much hair everywhere and the strands near your mouth really aggravate me.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 20, 2007)

the first one is interesting in a hangover kind of way   

(I still love ya sweety!)


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 20, 2007)

i loved the strands in my mouth.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 20, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> i loved the strands in my mouth.



if you like them then disregard my comments! lol


----------



## cameramike (Dec 20, 2007)

i agree the strands in your mouth and randomly stuck on your face take away from the shot. in the first two ones (of the reshoot) they would look perfect in color (so we can see your beautiful eyes) and if the hair wasnt in your mouth. but thats just me. glad your not giving up


----------



## noob873 (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the first one. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what emotional button you are trying to push in the reshoot.  The first one is interesting in a "Baby Jane" sort of way.  *read manic*  If that is the mood, try having the runned eyeliner come further down to your cheek in a "Vee" shape.  I would also think that side lighting might help by casting shadows.  The chaotic background works with this shot.

I'm not a big fan of "up the nose" shots. (#2 & #3).

Instead of oil, try a glycerin mix.  It will give the wet look without the flat look, so I'm told.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 20, 2007)

wont glycerin like burn my skin off? i apologize despite my efforts i was yet again disapointed my fan.s


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> wont glycerin like burn my skin off? i apologize despite my efforts i was yet again disapointed my fan.s



Glycerin won't burn your skin if mixed with water.  Actually, I wonder if the stuff you get from the store is already diluted, kinda like hydrogen peroxide...

As for the pics, I agree that the first one (original post) is hard to work with.  Coloring the eyes doesn't really help, either.  I think you've come close to getting the mysterious look you're going for, though.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 21, 2007)

bleh


----------



## den9 (Dec 21, 2007)

the reshoot, the first pics remind me of the excorcist, or someone coming down off heroin. dont take it personal though its just a picture. im just not a fan of staged photos


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 21, 2007)

well ill take the herion comment. but im terrified of the excorsist. no, i didnt take it personally so dont worry.


----------

